# Eosone Speakers and Sub OK?



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

Good day,

I have recently purchased a pair of PSB T-45's and a C-40 Center channel to go along with my Denon 1910 receiver. I am saving up for a decent sub and pair of surrounds. While cleaning out my storage unit, I discovered a set of Eosone (discontinued, used to be division of Polk) RSA 100 speakers and an RSP 910 subwoofer. Not being very knowledgable on speakers beyond knowing not to waste money on Bose, I was hoping I could find some answers and suggestions on what Im doing. 

I would like to use the RSA 100 satellites as my surrounds (and maybe the front height). These are satellite speakers with a rear firing tweeter and I read that they are Dipole (?) Will this be OK to use with my PSB T-45's 5 1/4 main and center? Is the dipole thing a problem?

As for the RSP 910 - I could not find a lot of info on it beyond this:
Eosone RSP-910 
* 10"
* Power 55W rms / 77W peak power
* Frequency Response 32Hz - 200Hz

Does anyone have experience with this sub, and how do you think it will perform with the above set up until I save up enough for an SVS? 

Thanks for any insight you can offer.

KDK


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It should be no problem using the speakers as surrounds for the time being (its better than nothing by a long shot) The sub is small but as long as you dont expect earth shattering bass from it and use it at low volumes you will be fine.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As per usual, I agree with Tony. Especially about adding Surrounds. The Subwoofer is suspect given the amplifier power and frequency response. I really might configure the T-45 as Large and if possible set the AVR to Double Bass. 

That is LFE going to both the Fronts and the Subwoofer. Usually, I would not recommend this. However, with the Subwoofer not having very much power, it really might give you the best results. As they say, try then apply.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

